# Blackberry Software Update!



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just posted last night at Blackberry.com, desktop mgr 4.1 and new update for handheld devices, per bulletin in tech center supports all BMW factory installed BT with BMW Assist. Downloaded desktop mgr and will call Cingular to update my 7100g. Also supposedly supports the address book. We'll see. :thumbup:


----------



## gold233790 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Let us know...*

I've been holding off on a blackberry for two reasons- waiting to see how the patent thing sorts itself out as well as waiting to see if BMW pairs well.

I'm looking at the new 8100c....


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Not quite yet*



gold233790 said:


> I've been holding off on a blackberry for two reasons- waiting to see how the patent thing sorts itself out as well as waiting to see if BMW pairs well.
> 
> I'm looking at the new 8100c....


Cingular advised the update yesterday was only for the new model, not the 7100g. 4.1 will be available in about a month for all the models. Will believe it when I see it. Sorry for the false hope on the 7100g. :thumbdwn:


----------



## gold233790 (Dec 8, 2004)

Does the "new" model refer to the 7290 or 8700?

The service advisory also mentions the MY2006 as being active for address book transfer. I own an '05 530i- wonder if this means I do not have this ability.


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Blackberry Models*



gold233790 said:


> Does the "new" model refer to the 7290 or 8700?
> 
> The service advisory also mentions the MY2006 as being active for address book transfer. I own an '05 530i- wonder if this means I do not have this ability.


Unfortunately for me, it is now only the 8700. Cingular support contact RIM on my behalf and advised me not to expect the 7290 or 7100 until sometime near the end of January. I will be happy if they do it at all. My 2006 325xi is a great car but I do wish the bluetooth option worked with my phone.


----------



## gold233790 (Dec 8, 2004)

The manufacturers really missed the boat on this. I don't think they realized how in-car compatibility with bluetooth generally means the difference between purchase or pass. 

I've been sitting and waiting for the right Blackberry, or any other PDA, that syncs perfectly with my 530. The 8700 may be the solution....


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*BMW Certified*



gold233790 said:


> The manufacturers really missed the boat on this. I don't think they realized how in-car compatibility with bluetooth generally means the difference between purchase or pass.
> 
> I've been sitting and waiting for the right Blackberry, or any other PDA, that syncs perfectly with my 530. The 8700 may be the solution....


Whatever you get you may want to wait until it is officially accepted by BMW. No matter what RIM says, (like version 4.0.2 in Sept) it may not actually worked as advertised. Checking the site daily to see if the 4.1 version is posted yet for the 7100.


----------



## bwsipes (Dec 15, 2005)

*Blackberry 8700*

Has anyone tried to connect the 8700 with the integrated bluetooth on the 2006? Mine seems to pair fine, but actually connects and works on a very limited basis.


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*CIP 20 update*

Went into service last Saturday and got the service bulletin update and now my 7100g works first time, everytime, just like RIM said it would. Knowledge base advises that RIM Blackberry units running 4.1 are fully compatible with BMW 2006 with Assist. That version is only available as of today for the 8700 but should be out for the balance of models by the end of January.:thumbup:


----------



## DeathMetal (Dec 28, 2005)

Boas1,
I have placed an order for my 2006-325xi and it will go into production in the next 1-2 weeks. I currently have a 7100g with Cingular that my employer provides. 
Just fyi.. on my 7100g, when I do Settings -> Options -> About, it shows v4.0.0.219 (Platform 1.8.0.129)

(a) I would not need any upgrades on my 7100g, is that right? 
(b) Is your 7100g employer provided? (security issues, if any, are my thoughts here)
(c) Did the address book download correctly?
(d) Are you able to access your 7100g's call log entries from your E90? By Call log entries I mean the list that you see when you click the green Talk button
(e) Are you able to access your 7100g's speed dial entries from your E90? 
(f) Say you are away from your car and you make an address book update. The next time you approach your car and the two detect each other, is the address-book-update automatically sent and reflected in your E90?
(g) I understand the Bluetooth connection is a battery drainer, what has been your experience with your 7100g? 
(h) You are able to make and receive calls using your Steering wheel/i-drive?
(i) Any problems with Call waiting/Call hold/Call switching?
(j) Is conference calling possible using only Steering wheel/I-drive?
(k) Say you are on a call on your 7100g and then you walk towards your car and power on the engine, does the call automatically switch over to to the E90?

Really appreciate your help with these questions.


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Deathmetal, here is some info:

a. You will need to update your phone, v4.02.49, Platform 1.8.0.142. Here is the link at cingular: 
https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/entry.do?code=577BCC914F9E55D5E4E4F82F9F00E7D4
Please note that version 4.1 should be out by the end of January so you may want to wait. This will give you address book capability. Also, your car must have *BMW Assist.*
b. I bought my 7100g myself but company reimbursed. RIM is very secure and do get company email. No problem with IT dept.
c. See my answer in A. Not possible now with 4.02 but will be with 4.1
d. No, cannot access call log.
e. Must do speed dials from phone itself but will connect flawlessly with the car
f. Again, not at this time.
g. I have used my phone on 6 hour trip and not even used 50% of the battery. Not a problem
h. yes, steering wheel controls work well, as well as speech recognition.
i. Call waiting works well. Have not tried call hold and switching
j. No idea 
k. Will try it tomorrow. Snowing outside now and its too cold!

FYI my 7100g only worked about 2 out of 10 times until I got the CIP20 update last Saturday. It is really a great feature. Looking forward to the update next week for 4.1 to get the address book functionality. If you want more info, go to blackberry.com and search in the public knowledge base under key words BMW Bluetooth

Good luck on your new car.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2004)

*Finally!!! Blackberry 7290 works with I-Drive & BT*



boas1 said:


> Just posted last night at Blackberry.com, desktop mgr 4.1 and new update for handheld devices, per bulletin in tech center supports all BMW factory installed BT with BMW Assist. Downloaded desktop mgr and will call Cingular to update my 7100g. Also supposedly supports the address book. We'll see. :thumbup:


I can confirm that version 4.1 will fully enable a Blackberry 7290 with BMW BT and I-Drive. At Last!!

I was using version 4.0.2 and this enabled the handsfree function so incoming and outgoing calls would be routed through the car audio and I-Drive. However, caller ID and address book would not transfer

I downloaded version 4.1 from Cingular and installed yesterday and works great. The same incoming and outgoing calling capability but now the caller ID works and, most importantly, the complete address book syncs over to the I-Drive.

Upon first connection, my address book with over 100 contacts, nearly all with multiple phone numbers, synced up and were visible within 1 minute. Address names are listed in ascending last name order with suffixes for the type of number (phone, mobile, work, home). Note this suffix is not shown if only one number exists for a contact.

At this point, the only feature lacking with this setup, compared with my Moto V600, is voice calling. But I can live without that now that the BB is high-functioning. I can only hope that this enhancement is the result of BMW listening to its owners and not mere happpenstance.


----------



## DeathMetal (Dec 28, 2005)

boas1, 
Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I have a few additional questions/comments/acknowledgements. 

(a) I know I will be getting the CIP20 (hopefully! since my car goes into production in the next 2 weeks) on my E90 and from your earlier post, it seemed like your earlier issue had to do with the missing CIP20 and not your 7100g itself. So do you still think I would need to upgrade my 7100g from v4.0.0.219 to v4.02.49 (btw, where did you get that number from, the web site shows 4.0.2.82)?

(b) Just to clarify, you dont have the phone cradle?

(c) Not to sound pushy, did you try the (k) above?

Big Pete,
The web site that boas1 has posted above still shows that the latest Device Software version for the 7290 is still v4.0.2.82, where did you get 4.1 from?
Also, since yours is a 2005 and a 5-series, I dont know how different it is from the E90?


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cingular 4.1 - Where did you get it?*

I just went back to the Cingular site and still saw 4.02; where did you download the 4.1? There is a multilingual 4.1 posted for Hong Kong (www.pinpoint.com) but would not want to take the chance.

Deathmetal, to confirm, I do not have a cradle. Also you should update to 4.02 to connect every time. Good luck on your car. I have 3500 miles on my 325xi and love it. Best car I ever had. Now if only I can get my hands on 4.1


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cingular and 4.1*

Called Cingular customer service who adivsed me they received 4.1 for the 7100g on January 16th from RIM and they are still testing it. Should be released shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2004)

DeathMetal said:


> boas1,
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I have a few additional questions/comments/acknowledgements.
> 
> (a) I know I will be getting the CIP20 (hopefully! since my car goes into production in the next 2 weeks) on my E90 and from your earlier post, it seemed like your earlier issue had to do with the missing CIP20 and not your 7100g itself. So do you still think I would need to upgrade my 7100g from v4.0.0.219 to v4.02.49 (btw, where did you get that number from, the web site shows 4.0.2.82)?
> ...


To DeathMetal and Boas1,
I downloaded v4.1 from the Blackberry website. This OS upgrade is in fact the Hong Kong version but I've found no functional limitations. Others on BB user forums pledge similar success. Here is the link:

https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads/entry.do?code=EEFC9E10EBDC4A2333B42B2DBB8F27B6

Good Luck! I'm sure you'll be pleased with the address book sync, as well as other neat features such as enhanced menus and call log icons.:thumbup:


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*7100g Success*

Downloaded the multilingual 4.1 OS from Hong Kong download area and worked like a champ! Now have full functionality with my 325xi BMW Assist CIP20 updated car. It has been a long road but is definitely great when it works.


----------



## ViperNY (Jan 15, 2006)

Nextel Blackberry 7520

Downloaded and flashed new 4.1 firmware. Paired with my E60 2006 525i and got full functionallity, address book, dial by name, automatic pair when I get into car and I get the same I-Drive screens as my wifes E815.

Very nice, very very nice. I got over 1300 contacts on my Blackberry, and I can see everyone.


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

guys..so the upgrade is just for the blackberry..no need to update car's software correct?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2004)

jaro said:


> guys..so the upgrade is just for the blackberry..no need to update car's software correct?


HI Jaro,
Yes, the upgrade to 4.1 is for the Blackberry 7290. As a matter of fact, I hadn't had an I-Drive software update since I took delivery of my car in Dec 2004 and the BB with v4.1 worked fantastically with the original version of the I-Drive software.

Now, just last week, I had my car in for service and they updated me to the latest I-Drive software (probably v20), and again, the BB worked perfectly. So I believe the I-Drive version is irrelevant to the improved functionality of the BB with v4.1.

Good Luck.


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info Pete...got it to connect and stay connected BUT address book did not get transferred. I have the 7100 BB BTW..


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I got an email saying that BB released new FW for Cingular and VZW handsets. Anyyone heard about the VZW version?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

http://vzw.smithmicro.com/blackberry/

Found it...


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Can someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong w/ my upgrade to 4.1? I went to the site listed above (https://www.blackberry.com/Downloads...B42B2DBB8F27B6) and downloaded the 4.1.0.210 (Chinese) version listed on that page.. It's about 40MB. Then I ran the program (with BB attached to laptop), it went through installation process, but my BB still says 4.02. However, I now have 4.1 Device Manager on my laptop. How do I push the upgrade to the BB?

UPDATE: I figured it out. I had to "force" and upgrade to 4.1. This thread at BB forums was very helpful:
http://www.blackberryforums.com/showthread.php?t=23881&page=2&pp=40

It's updating now & can't wait to have all my contacts in the car! Thanks for the find.


----------

